# GNOME bleibt beim Splash Screen hängen

## Graf Gromit

Ich habe heute mein System neu aufgesetzt (2.6.8-gentoo). Allerdings lädt GNOME(2.6) nun nicht. GDM lädt sich, wenn ich mich dann einlogge, dann kommt der GNOME Splash Screen und das System läd GNOME nicht weiter. Das letzte (und erste) was sich laut Splash läd ist: "Session Manager Proxy"  Habe jetzt bereits zum zweiten mal ein "emerge gnome" ausgeführt, aber es klappt immer noch nicht  :Sad: 

----------

## redflash

Bitte die logs anschauen.

----------

